# Kyle and Cyla's Workbench



## RoseKilla

well quite a few updates for you and a bunch of pics also

I finished my 92 Camaro










also Started on a 1950 Ford F-1 Pickup





























and Young Cyla started her 2nd model

1953 Ford Convertible




































Thanks for looking and any tips or suggestions are very welcome


----------



## scottnkat

Love the two-tone Ford. 

Ah, that Lindberg kit should be fun for her. Tell her that she's off to a great start. When Genevieve finishes her old Mercury, my daughter and your daughter can race their cars... he he he


----------



## RoseKilla

*Updates*

A few more updates for all you

Cyla got her 2nd coat on the Convertible












Also I got the frame and motor finished
















































Also i have a Clear coat question

I used Testors Enamel Spray can for the paint, Can I use Testors Clear Lacquer for a clear coat?


----------



## irishtrek

I used an enamel paint for an undercoat about 7 years ago and then went and used a rattle can of lacquer paint for the top coat and upon hitting the part the paint wasted no time in developing cracks in the surface of the plastic piece.


----------



## RoseKilla

thanks for the info, was just wondering cause the LHS only had lacquer clear in stock and didnt want to get it till i found out, time to find a nice clear for my F-1


----------



## irishtrek

Do you have an airbrush?? If so then go to your local hardware store and pick up a bottle of Future floor polish and when you're ready to gloss coat your models run the Future through the airbrush.


----------



## RoseKilla

yes i have an airbrush and the future also, i used it on another model and then tried to use this decal solution to put on the stripes and it ruined the paint, left marks in the paint almost right as i put the solution on,

ill try to get a closeup pic of the paint and maybe someone can tell me if it was the solution or something i did


----------



## RoseKilla

A few updates for you guys and gals

i finished the 1950 F-1

I really like how the two-tone came out with the wood bed






















Also I started the next project

1969 Camaro SS BM in Competition Orange


----------



## scottnkat

Your truck looks great! That Camaro should be pretty sweet as well. 

So how's the '53 Ford coming?


----------



## irishtrek

Man that red and yellow truck is bright, now where are my shades??:wave: Oh, and it looks real good too by the way.


----------



## RoseKilla

scottnkat said:


> Your truck looks great! That Camaro should be pretty sweet as well.
> 
> So how's the '53 Ford coming?



She didnt get to work on it this weekend, lots of activities for her, she will be doin more this coming week


----------



## CorvairJim

That's one good-looking old "Effie"! I can't wait to see how your Camaro comes out. "Hugger Orange" is a great color for a Baldwin-Motion '69 Camaro (I hate to just use the B-M initials fo ANY Chevy - I reserve those letters for Fords! :tongue: Just kidding, guys!)


----------



## RoseKilla

i really want to paint the stripes in black instead of using the white decals it comes with, but am afraid to have the tape peel the paint, i really dont want to strip it and redo it since this is the best paint job ive done yet on the first try


----------



## irishtrek

Put down a sealer coat and then when you remove the tape the paint will not come up.


----------



## RoseKilla

Few more updates for you

Cyla got to painting the interior today

also i got stripes on the Camaro and mocked up the Flat Black rims to see how they looked with the Orange and white

also painted the interior today

here are a few pics


----------



## scottnkat

Tell Cyla that she's doing great and both Genevieve and I are watching her build. 

Your Camaro looks great as well - this is coming together nicely


----------



## RoseKilla

here is another quick pic with all the parts in one photo


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice looking Camaro:thumbsup: Those black rims give it a mean street racer look


----------



## RoseKilla

Well worked hard last night and got her all together

here she is


----------



## irishtrek

Looking real good there Rosekilla!!!!


----------



## scottnkat

looks great!


----------



## RoseKilla

Started a new one the other day
1970 1/2 Camaro Z28

painted body with Silver Metallic then a nice coat of Candy Apple Red

the one problem i have with this kit is that all parts are molded in Orange

I wanted to have the interior white, so i hope my primer will cover it well

one question i have is, how long should i wait on the paint cure before i wet sand it? i bought some 2000 and 3000 grit 3M from Advanced Auto

here are some photos for ya


----------



## DOM-19

wow that candy apple red is sure does shine--dom-enamel


----------



## RoseKilla

Need to know if and when I should sand it or add a clear first


----------



## scottnkat

For enamels, I usually wait at least 24 hours after paint before sanding. Enamel dries from the outside in, so even if it's dry to the touch, it may not be dry underneath.


----------



## RoseKilla

scottnkat said:


> For enamels, I usually wait at least 24 hours after paint before sanding. Enamel dries from the outside in, so even if it's dry to the touch, it may not be dry underneath.


so it will be ok to sand the paint that i have on it without a clear coat, i would like to not put one on as it is very nice shine as is


----------



## CorvairJim

With anything except regular, ordinary solid colors, I always recommend a clearcoat before any polishing or wet sanding.. That includes candys and metallics. Candys are thin by nature (that's why you can see the shade of the basecoat through them), so any over-enthusiastic wet-sanding will change the shade of the paint. A clearcoat will protect the color coat and prevent that from happening. With metallics, the metallic particles (actually small flecks of chrome mylar) are suspended in the paint, and their proximity to the surface is why they're visible at all. If they're fully exposed, they tend to give the paint a dull, grayish cast,called "blushing". The trick is to use a clearcoat that's the same brand as your color coat at the same time you apply the color coat. Just think of it as more color coats, allowing the same amount of time between the last color coat and the first coat of clear that you used between color coats.

I always let my paint dry at least 4-5 days before any wet-sanding or polishing. Also, you may want to consider investing in a set of "Polishing Cloths". I believe Micro Mark offers a set. These are smallish squares of several different grades of abrasive cloth that get fine enough that you won't need any polishing compound - just go straight to a finishing polish. The advantages of the cloths over "wetordry" sandpaper are that the cloths come in much finer grades than even the finest papers, and they're much more flexible for getting into the tighter contours of a model body. Like the paper, you use them wet. "Wetordry" sandpaper was designed for auto body use with a sanding block and doesn't need to be nearly as flexible as we need in the model hobby.


----------



## RoseKilla

got the interior painted and part together, and also a pic with the tires to see how they look on car


----------



## scottnkat

looking sharp!! great looking paintjob!! It's coming together really well!


----------



## CorvairJim

Yeah, what Scott said. It's hard to top a bright red 2nd-gen Camaro!


----------



## RoseKilla

Well tried my first attempt at BMF, not too bad of a job for first time,


----------



## scottnkat

Looks great! Couldn't tell it was your first time at all.


----------



## CorvairJim

Wow! Nicely done, ESPECIALLY for a first timer! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Genevieve was wondering how old Cyla was and Gen is also jealous of the pink table Cyla has to work on


----------



## scottnkat

hey, Kyle, Did you ever finish the Arizona?


----------



## RoseKilla

No I haven't finished the Arizona yet, I plan to get that back out when finished with the Camaro ,


----------



## RoseKilla

scottnkat said:


> Genevieve was wondering how old Cyla was and Gen is also jealous of the pink table Cyla has to work on


Cyla is 8 (she will be 9 in October). That table she had for a couple years, it's one that u can use white board markers on, she used it till I got her an 8' white board on the wall in her room like a big chalk board, now she wants to use it for her models


----------



## scottnkat

Gen says, "Yay! She's almost my age!!!" Genevieve turned 9 three months ago. Gen also says that she wishes Cyla lived in Utah so she could come over and build models on Cyla's pink table and play with her.


----------



## scottnkat

Gen also says, "I like that Cyla is painting the interior in the light purple. She is doing a great job on the model and I can't wait to see it when it's done"


----------



## scottnkat

Gen wants me to add another smile, so...


----------



## CorvairJim

This is nice. I'm enjoying reading this thread - some of my favorite people either are young girls (my granddaughters Ameilia, Olivia, and Suzi) or once were (my daughters Becky and Sarah). Reading these comments and seeing the girls' young, intent, smiling faces brings back good memories for me. I just wish the kids lived closer than 750-1,200 miles away. By all means continue to encourage the girls to keep going with the hobby!

Some of my other favorites people either are little BOYS (grandsons Timmy and Rory) or once were (my son Chris) too...


----------



## scottnkat

you know, Jim, some of my favorite people are little boys or girls or once were, as well!!


----------



## RoseKilla

*update on 70 1/2 Camaro*

Finished the 1970 1/2 Camaro, looking good out gettin some sun


----------



## scottnkat

Looks great, man!! Love the shine


----------



## RoseKilla

Thanx, didnt think id get that much of a shine without the clear coat


----------



## CorvairJim

That, sir, is one beautiful Camaro!


----------



## RoseKilla

*Cyla Got A Visit From The Easter Bunny*

Have a look at what the Easter Bunny brought for Cyla

Her favorite car and a can Of Testors in her favorite corvette color


----------



## scottnkat

Gen is jealous - she says, "Oh, she's lucky! She got a model!" Of course, Gen got a model from the Easter Bunny last year...


----------



## CorvairJim

I gave my then-16 year old daughter Sarah a yellow 1985 Corvette coupe for her birthday. She told me that, since she was now old enough to drive, she would need a car. She wanted a Corvette and, since her favorite color is yellow, it had to be yellow. I gave it to her... In 1:25 scale! She saw the model all throughout it's build: I told her that I was building it for "one of the guys at work as a surprise for his daughter". Well, I'M one of the guys at work, aren't I? It had a PA vanity plate that I made for it on the back saying "SWEET 16", and a personalized, aftermarket-style plate on the front saying "85 VETTE". It had to be an '85 model because Sarah is an '85 model herself! Well, she was completely blown away by her Corvette - she told me that she had no idea that I was building it for her! 

Since that point, she has tried her hand at building a few models herself but hasn't finished one yet. At the moment she has a daughter in Kindergarten, a son in preschool, and "Kid#3" due in September. I don't think she's going to want any of the potentially harmful chemicals used in the model hobby around their apartment for the forseeable future. Too bad - She lays down a great coat of paint with a rattle-can!

Cyla, I hope you have fun with YOUR Corvette! :wave:


----------



## RoseKilla

Cyla says thank you for the comments



Also, I started a new one today
1968 Mustang GT-500
it was molded in a light lime green, went over it with a base coat of Gold Metallic, the a top coat of Candy Hot Rod Red, really like how the color came out over the gold base layer


----------



## scottnkat

ooooh, pretty!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim

That looks SWEET! I'm not a Mustang guy, but you got my attention with that candy apple red paint job!


----------



## RoseKilla

Cyla has put together the interior today

looking good and moving along smoothly


----------



## scottnkat

it's looking good, Cyla! love the light purple color


----------



## RoseKilla

Made a little progress on the Mustang, got interior painted and almost together, and the side decals and side scoops on


----------



## scottnkat

Gennie saw the pictures of Cyla doing her interior and said, "Cool!"

Then she saw the pictures of your body and interior and said, "Cool!"

You've both gotten the "Cool" approval on your builds!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoseKilla

*Good To Be Back*

Well hello, glad to be back

had a few things going on for a little while,

got started on a new one today, 1970 Challenger just exterior paint,


----------



## Pete McKay

Yeah, nothing like taking almost a year off!!!! Welcome back, congrats on 2000+ views too!!!! Nice Challenger!


----------



## RoseKilla

yeah things happen, what ya gonna do


----------



## Pete McKay

I did the same thing, sort of kicking myself for doing it but I came back.


----------



## t_stew78

Really liking the color!


----------

